# A good magazine for self reliance/homesteading



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

I have been going to this website backwoods home for a while now, and finally decided to subscribe to the magazine. I just received my second magazine and am really enjoying it. 
Especially for those of us that are new to self reliant living, this magazine is a good resource. And I bet the old timers can pick up something also.


----------



## solaceofwinter (Oct 29, 2008)

that is a great site!
i just checked it out and saw the article about the creek providing power to the house. who would have thought!? 
if i had a creek here i would do that lol!
thanks for posting that!


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I get 'Home Power' and 'Mother Earth News' and a couple of others. 
They have REALLY helped us with our build/remodel home at the river.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

I purchased all the back issues/anthology for BHome... well worth the price. I believe several of these types of magazines now offer a CD or DVD-ROM anthology.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Was that a bundle package FN?


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, it was their print Anthology. They also have a CD-based anthology.


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 21, 2008)

I love Countryside Magazine. If I could only have one form of reading material in my home, it would be this magazine. Each issue is stocked full of useful info and it is not very expensive. Plus there is not 100 pages of colorful ads like M.E.N. has turned in to.


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh and you can subscribe to Backwoods Home online via email and read articles on the computer.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

Backwoods Home is a fine magazine. Before the 'net it was one of my few REAL sources of good self sufficent ideas and info. Another good one is Backwoodsman magazine. EXCELLENT source of info as well as just good reading.

If it's OK here's a link..........

Backwoodsman website


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree, Backwoods Home and Countryside magazines are my two favorites. MEN used to be great but, they have way to many ads now. Almost a 3rd of their issues are advertisers.

As far as catalogs go, I love Lehman's Nonelectric. They are based in Kidron, Ohio. The also have a website. http://www.lehmans.com Their items can be a bit pricey but, it is a great resource for information if you aren't familiar with nonelectric tools or appliances.


----------

